# Fibroid tumor



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi all;I'll start at how I ended up at my doc's.Chronic back pain. Herniated disk. MRI. Neuro. The neuro said my herniated disk had actually gotten a bit smaller from last year. What he was concerned about was this bad pelvic pain I was experiencing. There was nothing on the MRI to explain that. Wanted me to go to my dr's to schedule a CT scan. I was at my dr's 1 1/2 hrs. later, and she had me all scheduled for the next morning, only to have my insurance nix it until I had a pap/pelvic done, and an transvaginal ultrasound. Had all this done, with the ultrasound being yesterday. The woman that did my ultrasound said she found what looked to be a fibroid tumor on my uterus, not too big. They were sending the report to radiology for reading, and then, to my dr's, which I'm hoping should be there already. My insurance company will approve the CT scan now, so hopefully, I can get that done early next week.Have any of you that have had fibroids experienced back pain with it, along with the pelvic pain? Could more than 1 show up with the CT scan that an ultrasound would not pick up? And, the fact that I am having pelvic pain, would treatment be a plan of action for this?Any advice, or experiences you may have had would be appreciated.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I had a fibroid that was inside the uterus (they can be in different locations).I only had back pain during my period (which was unusual for me to have pain like that). I think what hurts and what symptoms will depend on where it is.Because of where it was located it was making my periods very very heavy, and because of where it was located it was easy to remove it and leave everything else alone.Generally if you can wait until menopause hits it will get better when the hormone levels drop. For me the bleeding was too severe so we took it out.K.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks, Kathleen.My doctor called me earlier and confirmed that it was a fibroid tumor, and is setting me up for a CT scan for a broader scope of things and then we'll go from there.Thanks for replying!


----------



## 14978 (Feb 12, 2006)

my doc is sending me for a ct scan to look for uterine fibroids that may be causing or aggravating my C, what I don't understand is I've had an ultrasound done less than a year ago to look for this and it came out clean, if there were fibroids wouldn't they see something on the ultrasound, I don't see the point in going for this test when I've already had one ruling it out? from what I've read it seems that if they do find something on the ultrasound they do the ct for further detail? but if they find nothing what then, do they do the ct in the event the ultrasound missed something? and if it's so small the ultrasound missed it wouldn't it be too small to be causing problems?


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

According to my dr. the ct scan looks through "layers" of your body. I'm getting mine done on Thursdy. I'm glad I'm getting it done, because I want to know if there is more going on. At least your doctor is being thorough and not blowing you off because you have IBS, which so many do.I found out after I had my ct scan that sometimes it won't even pick up a fibroid, so the intravaginal ultrasound is the way to go for that. The ct scan was to check for other complications.


----------

